# Wolverine RC Fall FT



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

Anyone have the Derby results?
How about Open callbacks? Test descriptions?


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

All I know is a first series triple. Started running the land blind and scrapped it after about ten dogs and will start second series over again this morning.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Any other words?


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Derby Results
1st / Gus / Tim Doane
2nd / Cutter / Dave Wardle
3rd / Strider / Darrin Morman
4th /Voodoo / Scotty Seward
RJ / Ruby / Tim Kaier
jams Boone / Fred Lehnertz, Blossom / Jeff Adams, Floyd/ Barb Younglove, Crackers / Dan Storts, Ace / Jerry Younglove

Q Results
1st Stella / Tim Doane
2nd Gus / Tim Doane
3rd BB / Dave Smith
4th Chance / Rod Sage
RJ Vanna / Ernie Hawkins
J Shelby / Ben Petroelje 

Ray Voit 1,3 and 4 in open. Thats all I have on the open.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Open
1 - Jerry Lee - Voigt (DuBose)
2 - teddy - D Smith (Ebner)
3 - jewel - Voigt (schuett/fekula)
4 - roxie - Voigt (benson)
RJ - rocky - Voigt (fekula/schuett)
Jam lark - seward

Am
1 - fanny - seward
2 - shooter - brown
3 - rocky - fekula
4 - hoke - bovers
Rj - j younglove
Jams - magnusson, kampo, b younglove, comrie-bristol

Wonderful grounds, the club puts on a great, well organized trial, great help. Thanks to all the judges for giving up their weekend and standing out in the sun rain wind etc.....


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Lots of thanks for the results.
Congrats to Ray Voigt for another awesome weekend and also want to congratulate Mr F. Kampo for the Jam at the AM.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats on your dogs having a nice weekend, Lydia!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Tim..........awesome weekend


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow, congrats on an outstanding weekend Tim!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

3blackdogs said:


> Wonderful grounds, the club puts on a great, well organized trial, great help. Thanks to all the judges for giving up their weekend and standing out in the sun rain wind etc.....


Couldn't agree more! It was great to judge this am with such a knowledgeable dog guy as Dr. Ahlers.... we had a great time watching some wonderful dog work! The club members are wonderful and hospitable! If any RTFers get a chance to go run a trial with this club, do it. you won't be disappointed!


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

TIM DOANE said:


> Derby Results
> 1st / Gus / Tim Doane
> 
> 3rd / Strider / Darrin Morman
> ...


That's a weekend to be proud of Tim, Congratulations!

Also congrats to Tim (K), Barb & Jerry on the Reubin pup Jams...a sign of more good things to come.

And Darrin, Strider is doing well for you too! Nice job.


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

I would like to thank all of the members of the Wolverine Club for all of their hard work this weekend. The grounds were immaculate and I sincerely enjoyed getting to meet all of the wonderful people at the event. I would also like to thank the land owners who graciously allowed us the use of those wonderful grounds.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Since the AA stakes are both represented by a judge, I'll speak for half of the minor stake judges.

The grounds were superb. The landowners graciously stepped up and helped make this weekend a go on fairly short notice due to drought impact on the water conditions at the original trial location. The club organizers and workers were amazing. What a crop of derby dogs we got to see - and the qual setups were quite challenging, with some fun work to watch.

Shawn Stahl is a friend that I've known for many years. But this was our first time to get together and spend time goofing around with our retriever game addiciton. Shawn's quite knowledgeable as a dog guy and was a great co-judge to spend the weekend with.

Like always, I learned many new things (some of which I'm confident I learned before, but forgot... Does anyone else ever feel that way?) I made several new friendships - which is one of the main reasons I love travelling a bit away from home to compete in, work, or judge trials.

I found out who Tim Doane is and I am guessing he'll see some success in this year's Master National. I allegedly met Dan Wegner, although it was too cold out to verify proof via tattoo ID. 

Thanks to the Wolverine members, workers, and grounds landowners.

Chris


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey Chris you said " I found out who Tim Doane is " I think you ment I found Tim Doane and made him work.
It was nice to meet you and It was a nice weekend all around, Thanks for judging.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

TIM DOANE said:


> Hey Chris you said " I found out who Tim Doane is " I think you ment I found Tim Doane and made him work.
> It was nice to meet you and It was a nice weekend all around, Thanks for judging.


Good point. You worked pretty hard this weekend helping keep the stakes going. Thanks very much to you and Tim both for doing this. If we did not have active competitors entered in the event also helping us work the test, we'd have been toast. You guys stepping up to help really made a big difference. 

Good luck at the AKC Master National! I told one of my buddies from Colordao to keep an eye out for you.

chris


----------

